# Western KY swarms



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, most local and state beekeepers associations have a swarm list, Okla Dept of Ag has one. Beesource has one. You can call or take a flier with your info to local police and fire dept's as well as exterminators in the area. Put an add on Craig's list and call your county extension office.


----------



## roostershooter7 (May 26, 2011)

Be careful what you wish for. I did that last year, and this year I've been inundated with calls to come get bees out of trees, roofs, buildings, and even 1 out of a 150 yr. old 3 story house. The house had been vacant for 2 years, and the owner wanted the 3' comb taken out of her attic and off of her rafters! *Your phone WILL smoke and almost blow up from all of the calls you get*.  After awhile, it gets to be more of a pain in the tail than a practical way to get free bees. 

Then, there is the possibility that the bees you get will be so wild that they won't even want to stay in your hive. Had that happen twice. Then, there was the swarm that wanted to take over one of my domesticated italian colonies ... that was a mess. The stories go on and on. Be careful what you wish for!  At the end of the day .... it's almost always cheaper just to split my own hives or buy one that I know is free from disease and pests. That way I don't have to worry about my phone blowing up, or spending my entire day answering the phone. No joke! It WILL become a headache.

Want a tip? ONLY CALL LOCAL EXTERMINATORS. DO NOT place an ad. If you call an exterminator, more than likely, they can get you $10 for your trouble plus the free bees. Of course, you have to do all of the work. Although, I would strongly recommend a first year beekeeper not to place an ad or put your name on a list. You WILL get every person within a 100 mile radius calling you wanting a FREE extermination or removal.  If you charge a minimum of $10 then you will only get the serious inquiries instead of the 'freeloader' crowd who want it for free, plus you'll pay for your gas. I know $10 sounds like a minute amount of money, but it does keep you from asking yourself, "Why am I doing this for FREE?".


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Contact your County Extension Office, if you have a face book account look up and join all for sale and for free sites. I have posted a message like this and have gotten good results. I post a picture of a swarm cone with this message. I*f you see one of these give me a PM, It is a Honey Bee Swarm. Honey bees are in Crisis in the world and we need them to live too. Please save the Bees and don't spray them.* I do not give my number out except in Private messages. Also check with the State Beekeepers association, they should have a swarm call list you can use. Good Luck


----------



## 4boysbees (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I definitely do not need 50 swarms! I would like to get a couple to supplement the 2 colonies I have. Would like to have 4 hives going into winter.


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

Do a posting to WKY craigslist, put the specific area you are willing to travel to retrieve bees. You will get lots of calls for buildings (I don't do those) but you can get some real nice swarms that way. I'd also suggest you set up some bait hives with lemongrass lure. I've caught swarms most every year for the last five in my area. Good luck.

Tim


----------



## 4boysbees (May 21, 2012)

[ I'd also suggest you set up some bait hives with lemongrass lure. I've caught swarms most every year for the last five in my area. Good luck.

Tim[/QUOTE]

When you set out a bait hive, do you put frames and foundation, or just frames, or just put an empty deep box. I have a wooden 5 frame nuc box, and an extra 10 frame setup. I was thinking of trying this, it won't cost me anything to try it.


----------

